# Funny video on NASA water treatment



## Raven348 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## redskies (Dec 1, 2008)

Does that thing use filtration or some chemical process?


----------



## styx (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd guess some sort of 5 stage or higher reverse osmosis filtration?


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

My question was that his piss or five other people pissing in a jar ?
flatwater


----------

